# Indiana Snow & Ice Contractors



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Lets get this thread started.... bored sitting here waiting to get loaded with salt....anyone else ?


----------



## mjones (Nov 16, 2010)

ready for the wind to die down


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey Kip.............How is the ice treating you? Man this sucks...salt, scrape, salt, scrape. I need to get a salter for my truck...which SnowEx you have?


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

Where is all the bagged salt?? Anyone??


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

Have you tried 

Distribution Management Associates Inc, D M A
60 S State Avenue
Indianapolis, IN 46201-3866
Phone: (317) 638-7258


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a couple messages in with them, no call back, I've been usig tons of water softner crystals, 4.60 per, slightly less effective then normal rock salt, but better than nothing....mortons solar salt


----------

